
Nebula: Simple and Flexible Apps with (msl) Data - mimixco
https://mimix.io/nebula/
======
mimixco
OP here. Mimix is a software system we're developing at my company which is
the successor to Vannevar Bush's Memex system, Doug Engelbart's NLS, and Ted
Nelson's Xanadu.

Recently, we completed our Nebula deployment system which makes it possible to
deploy apps and data in the ways we describe in the Mimix Whitepaper.

You're feedback is invited and welcomed!

Thanks in advance.

